# Thought my first post should go here to say hello. New member, old stoner.



## UVRay (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey everybody!

I've been lurking as a guest for some time now and decided I would go ahead and register with this fine website.

I've grown some herb indoors and outdoors in the past, nothing fancy and it was always soil based mostly outdoors back in the day. I've noodled around a few times with a small indoor garden but never really liked the yields I got back then. Looking back I'm sure it was a lack of lumens that limited my success.

I'm planning a hydro system indoors that I'll be starting in a few weeks. I'm looking forward to growing again and I'm excited about all I've read online and from High Times mag.

I've had the pleasure to sample and enjoy some very high grade strains and I just got some very high quality Fem seeds and can't wait to see how they do.

I'm sure you all will see me posting some questions I have about hydro systems,, general growing tips, etc.

Again, it's a pleasure to be a member of this fine website's forum group.

Regards,
UVRay


----------



## Thacker420 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds sweet! You should make a journal.


----------

